# One-way mouse gate



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Best to trap them and reduce their numbers. Plus, that is a big hole and mor like something a rat would do, bigger and stronger teeth.

Do you have access from inside where you could set the trap?

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I realize I didn't answer your question, but have been thinking on it. Here is a possibility, although your space may be too limited.

Google "bucket trap for mice" many ideas. If these are indeed mice a deep enough bucket should prevent them from jumping out. Then provide them with a tunnel leading outside, through that hole for instance. If one were to try to come back in they would end up in the bucket with only one way out, back from where they came.

Just a thought.

Check for any droppings, they will help identify your critters.

Bud


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Get some snap traps for mice, put some fresh peanut butter and place them around the area. Wear gloves.
If you have rats, use rat snap traps.
Glue traps might work too.
Constant supervision, replacing bait and relocating the traps will get results.
Wear gloves and if you catch one, dispose the trap too - eliminate scent.
Keep doing it till there's no activity.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm with Bud on this one. Snap traps work well and catch most mice. Bucket traps work even better and catch virtually all mice. If you've decided you want a no-kill option, the bucket trap is your best bet, whether you let them out through a tunnel or just carry them away in the bucket.

Look for a "walk the plank" bucket trap mechanism. You can get them on Amazon. It's by far the most effective. Look for "Mousetrap Monday" on YouTube for more info.

I've successfully reset snap traps and caught multiple mice. From my experience, they're actually more likely to be attracted to the scent of other mice having been there than repulsed by the scent of a dead one. Another myth is that they're too stupid to learn to avoid traps. I have seen them avoid a trap they almost got caught in. Yes, I set up a security camera just like the Mousetrap Monday guy does.

My shed, formerly a massive mouse breeding ground, is down to one mouse caught every few months, from a high of multiples every night. The plank trap gets them before they can set up housekeeping and breed. I've never had anything remotely as successful.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

StevenS said:


> I'd like to make a one-way trap so the mice can get out but not back in. ?


I'm guessing you don't want to kill the mice, just get rid of them.
There are traps called "Mice Cube".
They are black plastic traps with a one way trap door. You throw in a cracker with peanut butter and set it where the mice go.
It's a live trap so you will have to pick it up and release the mice far far away if you don't want to exterminate them. They work very well to catch mice.
What you do with them afterwards is up to you. But check them everyday because a mouse can't live in it forever. A dead mouse smelling up your home is as bad as a live mice crapping in your cabinets.
I live on 5 acres. I use these traps myself because I have no desire to kill anything unless it harms me.
Use the traps, close up the hole when they are gone and your good to go.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Releasing mice seems humane but where do you find the guy who wants your mice released on his property? I don’t want them and I don’t know anyone who does.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> Releasing mice seems humane but where do you find the guy who wants your mice released on his property? I don’t want them and I don’t know anyone who does.


I don't care if they are on my property....just not in my home.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

During the "Squirrel Apocalypse" in the Fall of 2018, when the Northeast was overrun by a huge boom in the squirrel population, we learned that it was illegal to release wild animals on someone else's property. Not sure about mice, but squirrels, we learned, will return to their home territory from 10 or more miles away. It was a real challenge for anyone not wanting to kill them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Catch and release plan. Offer to donate them to a research science lab.:biggrin2:


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

I have videos!
Rodent leaving at 8 p.m.

Rodent arriving at 7 a.m.

This is not a mouse.
My wife wants it gone.
I have called a professional. He will be here to inspect on Thursday.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That rat would be so easy to snare at that location. Better get both of them before they reproduce. When building and setting the snare wear synthetic gloves to prevent human smell. Did you notice it stopping to smell before making the final decision to exit or enter?


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Did you notice it stopping to smell before making the final decision to exit or enter?


No. It just runs directly in and out. Perhaps it feeds around the neighborhood and isn't hungry when it comes back home.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, I was afraid of that given the size of the hole. I would guess there is already a nest with young, that time of year. Calling a pro is not a bad choice and I do understand your wife.

Is there any clutter in the crawlspace where they could easily create a nest. If not they may have gone up into one of the walls, like around the plumbing vent pipe, and all the way into the attic. Lots of good nesting material up there.

Keep us updated,
Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Believe me, he was smelling, possibly quicker than very noticeable to many humans, but he was smelling.:smile:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a some friends who have a farm.
They have pack rats in the walls from time to time. Poisoning them works.
Then you have dead pack rats in the wall.
Try and get over that smell.


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

Missouri Bound said:


> I have a some friends who have a farm.
> They have pack rats in the walls from time to time. Poisoning them works.
> Then you have dead pack rats in the wall.
> Try and get over that smell.


 That's why I don't want to poison them, or patch the hole, sealing them inside to die of thirst.

The black box you see in the videos I posted is a high-tech rat trap that uses high voltage to kill the rat if it enters the trap.


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Believe me, he was smelling, possibly quicker than very noticeable to many humans, but he was smelling.:smile:


I caught him smelling, but he didn't go in.
https://video.nest.com/clip/5840ece16d814c9fbd00e626141f53d4.mp4
I just replaced the bait before that video. This time I used a combination of peanut butter and Tomcat Bait Gel.


How often do I need to change the bait?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

StevenS said:


> I caught him smelling, but he didn't go in.
> https://video.nest.com/clip/5840ece16d814c9fbd00e626141f53d4.mp4
> I just replaced the bait before that video. This time I used a combination of peanut butter and Tomcat Bait Gel.
> 
> ...


For that rat remove that bait and put a small piece of meat in for bait.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

From the video it looks like you caught his attention. I'm not a pro but would not disturb anything for a few days, they are cautious as you can see.

One thing I do is offer some free bait just outside the trap. When you see some missing you then know what he likes. Plus he gets used to the free goodies and eventually the only source will be inside the trap.

The one nest I dug out in my house had a lot of chicken bones off to the side. Apparently they were raiding my trash can. But in the future some chicken will be on my rat bait list. Fortunately I have been ok for 35 years now.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

They'll kill and eat baby chicks.


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm stepping up the game:
photos.app.goo.gl/9uyjnN7j2Qyvw17C8


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

StevenS said:


> I'm stepping up the game:
> -


Let un know how that works out when your wife goes out the door and sees a rat squirming and squealing in one of those traps.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, it IS hard to be patient. During my rat battle I had no idea where they were coming from. They had hit the big bag of dog food so I had moved it into our 1st floor master thinking it was safe, nope. Middle of the night we were both wakened by sounds of that critter trying to rip through the bag again while it was in our bedroom. Got up but no sign. Next night I sat alert on the couch where I could watch our bedroom doorway, flashlight and stick ready.

Took about an hour and thump, thump, thump. The little b-turd was coming down the stairs. Flipped the light on and s/he just looked at me. Finally turned around and went back upstairs, no chance to whack it.

So now I knew where to search and eventually found the nest and entrance.

Nest had 4 half size young ones and a big snap trap got one that ended up blocked inside while d-con eventually got the one outside.

Bud


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

Almost!
https://video.nest.com/clip/8bb0bc4249364dde95a0afebed1cd958.mp4


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow that was close, at least the trap didn't snap and miss them as that would make them shy.
Free food can reduce their fear of the trap.

And, if you are changing things, add a hefty string to those traps as they will walk/drag the trap away if it doesn't terminate them. I lost a few traps with mice before I started the string routine.

Good luck
Bud


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Years ago....maybe 45 or so, I rented a house on a farm.
I was young then so staying up late was the norm. 
I remember watching TV late one night, yes, I actually had to get up to change the channel and saw the strangest thing. I had a young daughter who liked hot chocolate before bed. Apparently one of the straws had fallen to the floor unnoticed. As I lay on the couch, the straw suddenly came around the corner standing straight up. A field mouse was carrying it as if it was a flag. It was dark in the house so he apparently felt unthreatened. It was an older house, drafty and such. I watched him bring it to a small hole and he and the entire straw disappeared. In a day or two I set out a trap. In the middle of the night there was this horrible screech. So I went to the trap and there was the little guy on his back with the trap across his neck, his little paws trying to push the bail off as if he was weightlifting. I figured the humane thing to do would be to pick up the trap and slam it down ending his misery.
The second the trap hit the ground he managed to push free and I never saw a mouse move so fast.
But the trauma must have done the trick. No more late night visits from the little guy after that. I still remember that little bug eyed face with both paws on the bail looking as if an exercise session had gone bad.
I wonder if he was squealing "help me"?


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

*I gave up*

I'm a DIYer. I replaced the brake fluid on my '81 Civic when I was in my 20's. With only Internet pages as my training, I build a roof with a vent and skylight that hasn't leaked in 10 years. With input from this and other Internet forums, I installed a 200A subpanel that passed inspection the first time. However, I know my limits. I will not attempt DIY rodent control again.

Yesterday, the professionals arrived. Within a few hours, the first rat was caught. Thank you, Critter Control of San Jose.

https://video.nest.com/clip/4474d891b71c480db4fa7d947a5b5990.mp4


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, remember I mentioned patience. He did good to catch one that fast, where did he trap it and with what? Looks like he set the trap just inside the hole.

At least one to go and unknown if there are little ones. Once the adults are eliminated the young will usually starve or be unable to survive. 

Did he look around for a nest location?

Bud


----------

